# Lightning Rod for RV



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

No, not to conduct lightning but to heat water.. 

Lightning Rod is a retro fit 110v heater for an Atwood or Suburban gas water heater. 
I purchased one from Stateside Tuning and fitted today.. took about an hour including running the cable from the 110v DB board. 

Cost is £95 including delivery. 

I ordered on Wed and fitted today, thanks Linda , well done Stateside


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're welcome Jim!

Best regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
Wanna fit my hottrod mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think I need to do some gymnastics to fit the thermostat to the side of my tank, or grow multi jointed, 6 foot arms :lol: :lol: 
Well done matey

Keith


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Id need to be the same I think keith I cant even find the Electrical heating element let alone replace it if it went wrong on our Newmar. I cant even find a switch or dial to turn it off or alter the temperature. I know where the tank is and can get to the gas end of things which are right in full view and appear to have been disconnected in the past in favour of using electricity. The locker the tank is in is so small that I can barely get my head in to look at the side of the tank let alone look at the back of it. From the other side of the van I can see the tank, just, but difference between floor and ceiling of locker is barely 12" and theres no way my body will go in there. Maybe the whole tank draws out to get to the back of it, any ideas Linda.
Theres no name on the tank or gas side of things to identify anything either.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tony....Give James a bell at work. 01608 812438.
Regards
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony
The electric element fits into the old drain port of the tank and should be visible as a 11/2" (approx) brass nut with an electrical connector on the outboard end. You should be able to see this from the drop down flap on the outside wall of the RV. The temperature setting is done on the thermostat which should be located on the side wall of the tank, ours is an oblong box with the electrical connectors on one end and a cut out reset swich and a knob to adjust the temperature, may be different if yours is not a Hottrod....
We do not have the switch either and I will wait for Duncan to hopefully bring one down to Newark so that I can fit it all up. I really want a switch with a visual indication when the heater is on because I just know I will forget it :lol: :lol: 
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks keith but I cant see anything that looks like a thermostat anywhere. I think tomorrow I might take some photos of the front and side that are visible and post them up. All thats visible on the front when you drop the flap are the obvious gas burner and associated bits that look as if they havent worked in ages. Would be nice to get that side of things up and running again so that we have the option to use either gas or electric. Weve been in the van now 15 months fulltiming on site and have constant hot water on tap but cant control things other than shutting the electric off if we go away in our other van.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Tony....Give James a bell at work. 01608 812438.
> Regards
> Linda


Thanks Linda will do that sometime this week, Plant season is kicking off now and with mothers day also this week we are expecting to be a little busy on the nursery.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

at the risk of sounding stupid is it the rod that lets the rust work on it instead of attacking the tank, just a thought


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> at the risk of sounding stupid is it the rod that lets the rust work on it instead of attacking the tank, just a thought


Not stupid mate, the rod is fitted with a sacrificial anode which hope stops tank corrosion.

The rod comes with it's own thermostat which is simply tie-wrapped onto the tank expansion vent valve and can be adjusted to suit. 
I didn't fit an internal on/off switch, my view being that it's the same as a domestic immersion heater and once on hook up we want a constant supply of hot water.

It takes about two hours to reach temperature but once there it keeps us supplied with hot water all day.. and is piping hop for the early morning showers..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
Understand your scenario mate but................ Our RV sits on hook up all the time at home and I don't really want the hot water on then mate :lol: so I need to be able to switch it off.....
Thanks anyway

Keith


----------

